# San Blas Nayarit



## Johnentrekin (Jan 23, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to or near San Blas, Nayarit. I know the owners of Casa Manana and will be going there to stay awhile very soon. I'm thinking of moving to the area permanently so would like to communicate with anyone who lives in the area somewhere either in San Blas or better somewhere South of it but not more than 20 miles South. 

Wanting to get ideas for long term rentals of either bungalows or B&B etc. It has been a long time since I was there but loved it when I was. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

You might find current info on
San Blas Forum, Travel Discussion for San Blas - TripAdvisor
I have visited a few years ago but have no current info.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

There are dozens of places for rent along the coast , but very few of them have any website exposure . Last time I visited , the bugs were terrible in San Blas . The beaches to the south near Guayabitos didn't seem to have as much of a problem . 

The vrbo.com website has some rentals , but they are priced in dollars . 

San Francisco (San Pancho) Vacation Rental - VRBO 82177 - 2 BR Nayarit House in Mexico, Casa Raza: San Pancho-- a Place to Relax and Rejuvenate


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

There should be lots of rentals for you, especially if you arrive May to Oct when the weather is unbearable (at least it was for me). 

I've never lived in SB, but have visited and liked it a lot too. The noseeums and the heat can make it pretty tough living but you may already be aware of all that.

I did move a few towns south of SB, Sayulita, but only could make it a year due to the heat. As someone else mentioned, the noseeums seem to be pretty well confined north of La Peñita.

All the best in your exploration and move, have great fun!


----------

